# DNS advice



## FavreJL04 (Feb 4, 2006)

I am trying to pick up some of the DNS channels. My zip is 49866. The qualifier says that ABC, CBS, NBC, and FOX are ALL Grade A signal in my area. Same deal for the Digital versions of the stations. CSR tells me the only way to get any DNS is with a waiver. That makes total sense to me. The part that doesn't is this. I get ABC, CBS, and NBC with a clear signal so I can understand the waiver process there. FOX is very fuzzy and definitely NOT Grade A or even B for that matter. For the digital versions I am only able to pick up my local PBS station. No Digital ABC, CBS, NBC, or FOX over the air at all.

Out of the Big Four all I can get is ABC, CBS, and NBC in analog. I can't get a FOX in analog or any of the Big Four in Digital. If my waivers get denied for any networks that I physically can't get do I have any recourse action?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

It appears that you have terrain issues between you and the transmitters. TVFool.com shows most channels are over one or two horizon edges from you.

The qualifier obviously does not know that you are either in a valley or something else is blocking nearly all signal from you. I don't believe the FCC has implemented its program where you can call for the stations to do a signal test at your homesite inorder to over ride the computer generated signal patterns they use.


----------



## ke3ju (Aug 18, 2006)

FavreJL04 said:


> I am trying to pick up some of the DNS channels. My zip is 49866. The qualifier says that ABC, CBS, NBC, and FOX are ALL Grade A signal in my area. Same deal for the Digital versions of the stations. CSR tells me the only way to get any DNS is with a waiver. That makes total sense to me. The part that doesn't is this. I get ABC, CBS, and NBC with a clear signal so I can understand the waiver process there. FOX is very fuzzy and definitely NOT Grade A or even B for that matter. For the digital versions I am only able to pick up my local PBS station. No Digital ABC, CBS, NBC, or FOX over the air at all.
> 
> Out of the Big Four all I can get is ABC, CBS, and NBC in analog. I can't get a FOX in analog or any of the Big Four in Digital. If my waivers get denied for any networks that I physically can't get do I have any recourse action?


From what I understand, a waiver is not required for FOX. Maybe that's just FOX in my area.

The rest of them however, told me to go take a hike when I asked for the waiver. So I lied about where I live so I could get the NYC big four in HD. I tried everything, and spent nearly five hundred dollars in equipment, and still no OTA where I live. So I had no choice.


----------



## TheRatPatrol (Oct 1, 2003)

If your area has O&O stations, can you still get the distant networks? Is there a list of O&O networks?

Thanks


----------

